# South Oakland County Options



## mh stowers (Sep 26, 2014)

Where can I squirrel hunt in South Oakland County? I live in Royal Oak.

Thanks!


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Closest public hunting lands I know of us the bald mountain state recreation area. North of the palace, on the east and west side of lapeer rd. It's pretty huge. Also chesterfield has an area on 25 mile, and there's another state park north of 26 mile around north avenue.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not much in south oakland. maybe brighton rec area .
if you go north theres holly rec area, ortonville, and caro has a huge area thats not too bad a drive. lapeer has some good places too.


----------



## gothooked (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been out at Proud Lake and Island Lake a few times. Not that far from you either.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Island Lake would be my choice for squirrels driving from Royal Oak. Plenty of Oak ridges and you can use the bike trail system or the river to easily access most spots further back into the woods.


----------



## fishinmachine89 (Feb 2, 2014)

Bald mountain 

Sent from my LG-MS870 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Pontiac lk rec area. Lots of squirrels by the old dump. Plenty of Oaks. Nobody hunts them. Lots of bike trails there too.


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

All the places above....and don't forget, all that state land is NOT just for bow hunters as they want you to believe.


----------



## ToothyPike (Jan 11, 2014)

Bald seems like a difficult land to hunt. It might just be the trails I use but I never do well with small game there. Island is good. When you enter the park, take a right and follow that road all the way until you get to a small parking lot on the right. It's right near the creek there. There is a biking trail that you can follow all the way straight. It will eventually lead you down near train tracks. Look out for bikers though, especially when you are considering taking a shot. I'll probably be back there mid next week if you wanna go just PM.


----------

